# Cherokee Front Air Bags



## whitelite

Looking for the best place to buy front air bags for my 99 Cherokee. Been reviewing a bunch of posts and started looking at different venders. Didn't find one for the front coil springs. 
I've got OME upgrade springs with Bilsteins front and back. Would like to put airbags front and back too.
Suggestions please.
Thanks


----------



## Chris112lee

You plow with a cherokee?

The springs between a ZJ, TJ, and XJ are close enough that the airbags should interchange.


----------



## JeepTJ

These are the Airlifts and place I got for my '00 XJ.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-80702/

Fran


----------



## whitelite

Chris112lee;1338641 said:


> You plow with a cherokee?
> 
> Yes! -- Works great
> 
> The springs between a ZJ, TJ, and XJ are close enough that the airbags should interchange.


Have you done this to your rig?


----------



## whitelite

JeepTJ;1338738 said:


> These are the Airlifts and place I got for my '00 XJ.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-80702/
> 
> Fran


*Thanks for the link. I called the tec support there and they said that it wasn't for my year. Your 00 is pretty much the same as my 99. I've got OME springs with 1"-2" lift so maybe I need a spacer in the front. Did you have to adjust things when you put yours on?
Regards,*


----------



## affekonig

Do a search for Jeep air shocks and you might reconsider the airbags.


----------



## whitelite

affekonig;1338827 said:


> Do a search for Jeep air shocks and you might reconsider the airbags.


Yep, I did and thought it over quite a bit. I've had air shocks on a Lincoln and had problems with them. One leaked and the entire back of the vehicle hit bottom and road like a buckboard--happend on a long trip--very miserable ride.

Anyway, I just bought brand new Bilsteins all around--so my thinking is that if the air bags ever did leak then I wouldn't be any worse off ride wise than I am now, but if I had air shocks and they leaked --- bad memories again.

At least this is my current thinking.

Regards,


----------



## JeepTJ

whitelite;1338759 said:


> *Thanks for the link. I called the tec support there and they said that it wasn't for my year. Your 00 is pretty much the same as my 99. I've got OME springs with 1"-2" lift so maybe I need a spacer in the front. Did you have to adjust things when you put yours on?
> Regards,*


'99 and '00 XJ's should be the same set-up. I have stock springs. I had to remove the rubber bumper inside the top of the coil springs and replace it with a large diameter "plastic" washer from the kit. This large washer spreads the load over the top of the air bag. Since you have a lift, maybe you can keep the rubber bumper in place as your spacer.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister

whitelite;1338852 said:


> I've had air shocks on a Lincoln and had problems with them. One leaked and the entire back of the vehicle hit bottom and road like a buckboard--happend on a long trip--very miserable ride.


NO... the Lincoln had an air suspension as in no springs just air bags. not the same as air shocks.


----------



## theplowmeister

whitelite;1338852 said:


> I've had air shocks on a Lincoln and had problems with them. One leaked and the entire back of the vehicle hit bottom


No.. what the Lincoln has is an air SUSPENSION as in no springs. Not coil springs as in the Cherokee and adding air shocks.


----------



## whitelite

theplowmeister;1339152 said:


> No.. what the Lincoln has is an air SUSPENSION as in no springs. Not coil springs as in the Cherokee and adding air shocks.


*Correct, my point and thinking is that if the air shocks leaked there would be a problem to where the vehicle really wouldn't be able to be used, as where with my new bilsteins if the air bags went out I would be where I am now and could still drive and plow.*


----------



## theplowmeister

the air shock does not replace your spring, the shock just adds extra support. Air shocks that have a leek are just shocks, LIKE your Bilsteins


----------



## djr623

JeepTJ;1338738 said:


> These are the Airlifts and place I got for my '00 XJ.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-80702/
> 
> Fran


I did a similar set up on my 96 xj. had 3" rustys coils that did not support the weight of the plow very well so i removed my bump stops(inside of the coil), trimmed the tube that previously held the bump stop and installed the air bag in the coil. I had to call the company and give them the measurements for the size of bag that i needed and they supplied the part number for the correct kit. not very hard to do at all and the results were great


----------



## whitelite

djr623;1342024 said:


> I did a similar set up on my 96 xj. had 3" rustys coils that did not support the weight of the plow very well so i removed my bump stops(inside of the coil), trimmed the tube that previously held the bump stop and installed the air bag in the coil. I had to call the company and give them the measurements for the size of bag that i needed and they supplied the part number for the correct kit. not very hard to do at all and the results were great


How long have you been using them? Any problems?
Thanks


----------



## whitelite

djr623;1342024 said:


> I did a similar set up on my 96 xj. had 3" rustys coils that did not support the weight of the plow very well so i removed my bump stops(inside of the coil), trimmed the tube that previously held the bump stop and installed the air bag in the coil. I had to call the company and give them the measurements for the size of bag that i needed and they supplied the part number for the correct kit. not very hard to do at all and the results were great


I have been searching this out quite a bit and there are lots of pros and cons to different set ups. I too with my Old Man Emu Springs have about a 2" - 2 1/2" lift so it seems that *AIR SHOCKS *are out,----- *AIR BAGS *seem to make sense but did you put them on the back leaf springs as well as in the front coils, if so did you have to build a bracket to adjust for the lift on the back? Called Airlift and they said that is what I would have to do.

Also looking into getting a new set of super heavy duty springs all around, but may cause a problem in the drive line with vibration.

What to do??????


----------



## djr623

I had the bags in for about 6 months before I sold the jeep,I left about 5 lbs in the bags at all times as per the company. It did ride a little bit stiffer but it really was not that bad.


----------



## whitelite

djr623;1344085 said:


> I had the bags in for about 6 months before I sold the jeep,I left about 5 lbs in the bags at all times as per the company. It did ride a little bit stiffer but it really was not that bad.


Did you put air bags in the rear with your 3 inch lift?


----------



## affekonig

You can use the air shocks with a lift. I had them on my 4' lifted TJ and I used shocks from the rear of a mid 80s Chevy van if I remember right. The world of shocks opens up if you get an adapter to change from the stud style top mount that comes on the Jeep to a cross pin style (easy to find and cheap adapter). I'd think you could still use the TBird shocks with a 2' lift anyway. The airbags sound like way more hassle and this way you get new shocks too. Neither are hard to install, but the shocks are two bolts and you don't even need to take the tires off...


----------



## djr623

whitelite;1344097 said:


> Did you put air bags in the rear with your 3 inch lift?


No i did not install rear bags or air shocks, I didnt carry a heavy load in the back just some ballast but not even alot. i just got the bags for the weight of the plow, not for height control/adjustment.


----------



## whitelite

affekonig;1344099 said:


> You can use the air shocks with a lift. I had them on my 4' lifted TJ and I used shocks from the rear of a mid 80s Chevy van if I remember right. The world of shocks opens up if you get an adapter to change from the stud style top mount that comes on the Jeep to a cross pin style (easy to find and cheap adapter). I'd think you could still use the TBird shocks with a 2' lift anyway. The airbags sound like way more hassle and this way you get new shocks too. Neither are hard to install, but the shocks are two bolts and you don't even need to take the tires off...


I ordered Gabriel air shocks for the front and the rear. I'm moving the rear mounts up 2 inches on the axle tube so the Gabriel's will fit right in. The Front are going to be more difficult. I was thinking that I would make a spacer bracket of 2 inches, but then noticed what you said---------------------Where can I get an adapter to change from the stud style top mount to the bar pin style-----------that should take care of the 2 inches I would think. Anyway please post the link.
Many thanks.


----------



## WhitePlowr

check out these bad boys this seems like the way to go cheap and straight to the point. as long as they can handle the bouncing around, weight and not leak seems like a win win lol

http://www.strutmasters.com/XJ-Cherokee-Air-Lift-1000-Kit-p/al-80702-jxjc.htm


----------



## WhitePlowr

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/80702-cherokee.html


----------



## whitelite

WhitePlowr;1351920 said:


> check out these bad boys this seems like the way to go cheap and straight to the point. as long as they can handle the bouncing around, weight and not leak seems like a win win lol
> 
> http://www.strutmasters.com/XJ-Cherokee-Air-Lift-1000-Kit-p/al-80702-jxjc.htm


Thanks, I've ordered Gabriel air shocks due to the OME 2" lift that I have, seems like it will work better, so I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## MLG

I have air shocks and they work great. Really levels the vehicle off. I can't imagine why you would need air shocks or bladders in the rear. The rear will lift due to the plow anyway. I routed my inflation hose to a bracket under the hood back by the firewall. It's easy to inflate. 

You might not want to do this, but here is a little tip that will make your shocks last a lot longer: Before installing them, sand the paint off of the lower portion of the shock and re-paint. The reason is, these shock manufacturers use the cheapest paint known to man and they begin to rust after about the first winter. They'll be really rusty by the next winter if it's anything like around here. What happens is moisture gets trapped under the air bladder and it really rusts under there. Eventually the rust becomes scale but it has no where to go. Oftentimes the sharp edges of the scale punctures the badder. I've seen this a few times. By sanding and repainting with a couple good coats of better paint, you can prevent the the rust. Extend the shock as far as you can and get under the bladder as much as you can. It only takes an hour or so to do, then let the paint dry and install the next evening. Even better if you can spray some self-etching primer (Duplicolor at Napa) prior to the paint color, this will really keep the rust away. This little step will extend the life of your air shocks ...and kee them looking good too.


----------



## whitelite

MLG;1352404 said:


> I have air shocks and they work great. Really levels the vehicle off. I can't imagine why you would need air shocks or bladders in the rear. The rear will lift due to the plow anyway. I routed my inflation hose to a bracket under the hood back by the firewall. It's easy to inflate.
> 
> You might not want to do this, but here is a little tip that will make your shocks last a lot longer: Before installing them, sand the paint off of the lower portion of the shock and re-paint. The reason is, these shock manufacturers use the cheapest paint known to man and they begin to rust after about the first winter. They'll be really rusty by the next winter if it's anything like around here. What happens is moisture gets trapped under the air bladder and it really rusts under there. Eventually the rust becomes scale but it has no where to go. Oftentimes the sharp edges of the scale punctures the badder. I've seen this a few times. By sanding and repainting with a couple good coats of better paint, you can prevent the the rust. Extend the shock as far as you can and get under the bladder as much as you can. It only takes an hour or so to do, then let the paint dry and install the next evening. Even better if you can spray some self-etching primer (Duplicolor at Napa) prior to the paint color, this will really keep the rust away. This little step will extend the life of your air shocks ...and kee them looking good too.


Sounds like a good tip. Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister

You should be running counter weight in the back that is why I have air shock in the back.


----------



## theplowmeister

I get my shocks from AutoZone life time warranty


----------

